# Alternative to bulking and cutting



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm cutting at the moment and it's going quite well, however, I'm wondering if there's an alternative to this.

I've seen this on the Internet

http://www.fitnessbreakout.com/just-for-fun/what-is-lean-muscle-and-how-do-you-get-it

And I'm wondering if this will actually work in reality. Would the surplus of calories on only two days a week be enough to stimulate muscle growth and should these days be the same days that you train?

Would be interested to hear your views on this


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a bit like the carb cycling I'm goin to do go below maintaince 1 day by 250 then over by 750 the next so I've read it keeps fat gain to minimum


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Pm j1mmy he doesn't put on any fat whilst gaining solid muscle.


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> It's a bit like the carb cycling I'm goin to do go below maintaince 1 day by 250 then over by 750 the next so I've read it keeps fat gain to minimum


Andy do you go over on weight training days?


----------

